# temp/ probe questions



## coyote (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope this is not like asking about time.
but do you all leave the probe in for the whole smoke? or can you after a certian T*** insert the probe and get a reading? I guess weight of meat x temp it is cooking at you might get close to a finished t*** to insert the probe.not sure. I have never left the probe in for the whole cooking event. then I read that on a fatty/fattie some one stuck a probe in during cooking and it was like a guiser of fluids rushing out..that I reckon is not good. and where do you stick one on ribbs seems there is not a nuff meat to use a temp guage and probe. or is t****** them the exception?
I have several temp guages from wally world with the probe on a S/S cable that could have the lid set on it while the probe is in the meat or what ever untill done..what is the norm for temp probes..thank you.. trying to get ready for my 1st smoke..


----------



## pdigg (Apr 13, 2008)

I leave the probe in for the whole smoke just because I don't feel like lifting the lid and loosing smoke/heat to periodically check what is going on. 

Ribs have always been more of a time thing for me and just how they look. I just give a quick peak and see how much the meat is pulling back.


----------



## meowey (Apr 13, 2008)

What he said!  Good answer!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 13, 2008)

You do not have to leave the probe inside the meat for the whole smoke. But I do so I can monitor the temps so I know when to foil. Hope this helps.
Andy.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 13, 2008)

So if your leaving the probe in the whole time.. which I was gonna do.. do you leave it turned on?  I was wondering about how long my batteries would hold up.

I was thinking turning it off and just spot checking here and there?  What does everybody else do?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 13, 2008)

I have about 30hrs on my digi with one AAA battery. I leave both of them on for the entire smoke. (one for smoker temp, and one for internal temps)
Hope this helps.
Andy.


----------



## neens (Apr 13, 2008)

I leave the smoker temp probe on all the time. For the meat I turn them on half way or so into the smoke depending on what im cooking and its weight.


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 13, 2008)

could not have said it any better


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

T***! T***!.............LOLOLOL

i was going to ask you if you at first was talking bout a probe with the gauge on the end of it........in others words.......the ol oven meat themo........i would of said no........cause the smoke gets inside and gums em all up.......let lone cover the glass with smoke........

but if you are talking about, like a acu-rite thermo's with the probe on the end of a wire.....i use it as a smoker temp gauge.......with the probe stuck thru a hunk of wood, or a spud........till bout 2/3rd's of what the normal T*** would be.......this way i can more accurately gauge the smoker temps at the meat level........then after 2/3rd's of T*** i would put the probe in the meat to finish off the smoke............

the best bet is to get a maverick ET-73 redicheck dual probe.......its remote, with the best of both worlds......monitor the smoker temps, while monitoring the meat temps........with high/low alarms...........

hope i didn't take up too much of you guys' T***, with this long post


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2008)

I usually insert the probe into the meat when I spritz the 1st or 2nd time that way i generally know I'm not moving meat around and won't tangle wires. The smoker probe goes on when I light it and doesn't go off till I'm done.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 13, 2008)

Couldn't agree more on this. Life has gotten easier and my food so much better since mine arrived two weeks ago.


----------



## coyote (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the great advise and your T*** lol.
now foiling it??? when and why do I foil??? I want to guess, when it looks like she has a good smoke ring and no more smoke is needed? (if there is such a thing as no more smoke needed) or she needs to not brown any more and we need to take the internal temp up to finish? thanks again


----------



## prov1 (Apr 13, 2008)

As you can see, everyone has their own way of using the probe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always leave mine in from start to finish....as for the ribs I always use the 3-2-1 method so I don't worry about that...if the meat is pulled away from the bone 1/4" - 1/2" they are done.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

just re-read your first post........ribs you don't normally do a temp on that.......its more T***........takes a feel.........some do the 3-2-1 method.....some do the 2-2-1 method.......and others do variations of either.........3 hours smoke.......2 hours in foil......1 hour outta the foil, back on the smoker to firm up............

others leave the ribs on str8........its a matter of feel........ribs are one the hardest meats to get down......

but if you are talking bout other meats.........like butts or briskets......you foil at the end of the smoke............take T*** and do a s****h.......lololol


----------



## fireguy (Apr 13, 2008)

Me Too!!!

What dude said about the et-73, those alarms have saved my ars many times when I either blew a fuse with the electric and lost heat, or when my chargriller coals started to fissle out. and when the meat seemed to cook way to fast. it is great help when learning.


----------



## coyote (Apr 13, 2008)

WD,

thanks, I did not know what the 3 2 1, 2 2 1 was. Now I kinda know will research that also. makes sence..boy do I have a lot to learn..I am good at the BBQ grill, but I think I am going to have to do a lot of smokin to get this down pat. then that guy with his darn figs..geeeze.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

coyote........look to the left of the page......under jeffs how to and article links.......scroll down the page to the 3-2-1 link.........like i said........some only do 2 hours smoke before foiling........so they do a 2-2-1


----------



## zoukeeper (Apr 13, 2008)

What exactly do you do with the potato for the smoker temp?  Do you stick the tip of the probe in the potato?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

you stick the meat probe THRU the potatoe........so the tip extends out......this gives you a temp reading at grate level.........


----------

